# 10 speed Campag 13-29 cassette and medium cage rear mech



## Joe (31 May 2008)

I think I'm going to need some lower gearing on the Dave Lloyd Mega Challenge.

So I'm looking for a Campag 10 speed 13-29 cassette, in new or near new condition.
Also a Campag medium cage rear derailleur, Mirage or above.

Anything in your bits box?


----------



## ghitchen (4 Jun 2008)

Joe, you don't need a medium cage mech, you can use a short mech with the 13-29. Although Campag say you need medium it isn't true. I use a Xenon short cage with a 13-29 and a 48/34 Compact with no problems.


----------



## Joe (5 Jun 2008)

ghitchen said:


> Joe, you don't need a medium cage mech, you can use a short mech with the 13-29. Although Campag say you need medium it isn't true. I use a Xenon short cage with a 13-29 and a 48/34 Compact with no problems.


Well I've bought them now. But I have not fitted them so I may try the short cage first, and if it works get a refund on the medium. I'm running a 50/34 though....


----------



## ghitchen (5 Jun 2008)

Let me know how you get on. I've just upgraded to a Centaur carbon chainset with 50/34 rings and as I normally run a 12/25 I haven't tried it with the 13/29 hill-climber yet.


----------

